# no steering assistance..GOLF MK5 2.0 GTTDI 2006



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tried to do a calibration(sttering angle sensor) now no power assisted steering ! this is the fault i get after i done the basic setting via 44-steering assist with vcds. 
Steering is well heavy ! 
Although the steering light on the dash did flash red for 1 second before staying on yellow,when i tried to do the calibration again,it said ''not possible''......but ive read somewher that once you recalibrate you should turn off the ignition then back on again to preform the steering limit adaption. 

2 Faults Found: 
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 
Freeze Frame: 
Mileage: 7520 km 
Temperature: 41.0°C 
Voltage: 12.40 V 
Voltage: 12.20 V 

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 

Do i need to switch car off once i do the basic setting then preform the ''steering limit stop adaption'' ?????


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Have you looked at these? 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00778 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02546


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Invalid scan data submitted 

FAIL !!!


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

Anony00GT said:


> Have you looked at these?
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00778
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02546


 thanks.........ive done this thats ok..(the first one).........but i get still get the 02546 error.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Invalid scan data submitted
> 
> FAIL !!!


 Wrong! 

The question involved normal Steering Adaptation Procedures, no coding involved. 

To the OP, check the previous TWO WIKI Links to get back on your feet, as it were...


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tim Birney said:


> Wrong!
> 
> The question involved normal Steering Adaptation Procedures, no coding involved.
> 
> To the OP, check the previous TWO WIKI Links to get back on your feet, as it were...


 hI, IVE done all of that and it still says : 

2 Faults Found: 
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 
Freeze Frame: 
Mileage: 7520 km 
Temperature: 41.0°C 
Voltage: 12.40 V 
Voltage: 12.20 V 

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 

Cars steering is heavy.........yellow steering light and traction light remain on.......doing my head in!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Make sure you read the links I posted. You will find that after performing the Basic Setting, you need to do this, pay attention to the "special notes" section too: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Assist#Steering_Limit_Stop_Adaptation


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

vw754 said:


> hI, IVE done all of that and it still says :
> 
> 2 Faults Found:
> 02546 - Steering Limit Stop
> ...


 Go to this link 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Assist#Basic_Setting 

NOTE: at the bottom of this link, there is a reference in BLUE to your issue.


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

done that.......still same


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I still see no auto-scan so I guess you want to suffer. 

Wrong this! 
It is a genuine FAIL Timmy Timmy Timmy!  

Lock it down.


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive scanned the car no other faults apart from ones listed


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

what does it mean exactly ''key cycles' Special Notes 
If the 02546 - Steering Limit Stop 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation fault will not clear after driving the vehicle and completing the VW Golf (1K) Steering Assist procedure, increase the time in-between key cycles to 30 seconds or more


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Again FAIL! 

Maybe the video will help you understand. 

How to post an auto-scan. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

vw754 said:


> what does it mean exactly ''key cycles' Special Notes
> If the 02546 - Steering Limit Stop 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation fault will not clear after driving the vehicle and completing the VW Golf (1K) Steering Assist procedure, increase the time in-between key cycles to 30 seconds or more


 Well, you know what the key is. And you speak English, so you likely know the conjugation of the verb "to cycle". You should be able to put 2 and 2 together here  

And post the auto-scan, because if you're not using genuine VCDS, all bets are off. This procedure is simple and isn't that hard to complete. You also never said why you're performing this calibration...


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

car was brought by someone i know ,who said he brought it with the lights on......pre-owner said they just come on for no reason......maybe......maybe not..........im using a genuine cable hex/can........il get a full scan when i can .........when the snow dissapears now.


----------



## howard490 (Aug 27, 2009)

*im having same problem!*

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126

Sunday,05,February,2012,15:30:52:42386

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWDA71KX8W169247 Mileage: 136960km/85102miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BJ HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1567 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3N59CC
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 72C5122D6DB4003

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7BDB3F093AFE41B

1 Fault Found:
01680 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Front Right 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 135569 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3FA38B196E669DB

1 Fault Found:
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
003 - Mechanical Failure

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HJ HW: 1K0 820 047 HJ
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 1010 
Revision: 00141028 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 73CB172912AE09B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007716804
Coding: B08D8F214004101447140000001400000049730B19000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 22803 444 68306
VCID: 71C71D2168B23BB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 071107 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 22803 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D09VLEM 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CF90C554F90D63

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BF HW: 1K0 953 549 BF
Component: J0527 051 0100 
Coding: 0010042
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 77D3233906D665B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 J HW: 1K0 920 974 J
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3N59CC
Coding: 0007103
Shop #: WSC 26118 444 84949
VCID: 354FE9315C5A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K0772584F7
Coding: ED807F070002020002
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3041D825A338723

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 J HW: 1K0 920 974 J
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3N59CC
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 354FE9315C5A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0987 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3851E0054B48AA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 354FE9315C5A57B

2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 136960 km
Temperature: 29.0°C
Voltage: 13.60 V
Voltage: 13.40 V

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900E885103483F00040F8FF0084F0408D840
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 8429C4F5C700BE3

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3957E5017042B3B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 M HW: 1K0 035 180 M
Component: Radio PM6 019 0035 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G2187559
Coding: 0040402
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A75CA4D85E4083

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0912 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3851E0054B48AA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 8429C4F5C700BE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1201 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3957E5017042B3B
No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

thats my auto scan, i have already replaced the steering angle sensor and tried the basic settings and steering stop limit callibrations nothing changed, still the same error codes. nothing seems to work, i checked the measuring block, i get no steering angle change as i move the wheel. just reads 0.0 all the time.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Jack the scan is from another guy with the same problem howard490.

vw754 the original poster has yet to post an auto scan.

Good Luck


----------



## howard490 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks I am currently working on the abs fault now, I have another post for that. After I have repaired the speed sensor issue I will try re calibrating the steering and post the results. Thanks


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant get a full scan at the moment.........the steering light on the dash has gone on'RED' permanent.....no assitance now,i cant even access it to re-calibrate it,as vcds states no response from controller'
if i go into 'faults i get ' 01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500): No Communication


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Stan for catching that.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

I will go with Jack on this one.

Where is the full Auto Scan of the car in question?


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

:screwy:


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Its missing. Perhaps no genuine interface available.
BTW - when u are going to doctor, you also going with different person telling that sick person have exactly this same sympthons so it have to be this same problem ? :facepalm:


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes it is crazy :screwy: that you can't follow the rules of the forum. Good Luck in the future!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Spacewalker said:


> Its missing. Perhaps no genuine interface available.


Most likely.


----------

